# Tax holiday!



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Just heard there's a tax holiday on firearms the Friday and Saturday after Thanksgiving. I'm going to be just inside GA those days, but if I'm able to find a gun I want, I may have to head home on Saturday to go to a gunshop. http://www.sctax.org/NR/rdonlyres/7157C42B-9C11-4698-A08D-093955585367/0/IL0811.pdf


----------



## Palmettokat (Nov 11, 2009)

This year also. Was talking with local shop and he said last year everybody could not get in his store.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Dang and I'm stuck in Southwest Asia this year, guess I'm gona miss this one.


----------

